

The story of stuff - daviday
http://www.storyofstuff.com/

======
jackdied
Please see reddit for your anti-capitalist green ranting needs.

"You can't run a linear system on a finite planet indefinitely." I'm going to
drop that one at a cocktail party and count how many people nod versus sigh.

~~~
cawel
I would not say it's Reddit stuff. Rather, I would say it conveys a message in
a clever manner, based on facts.

And it is not an anti-capitalist message. She is not saying that capitalism is
the problem. She just sheds light on the fact that lots of the externalized
costs of production are both harmful and hidden from view.

I personally think she makes a really good point in saying that one needs to
see the "big picture".

~~~
rms
I saw your comment on the newcomments page and got excited to rebut the quote.
Then I saw it was 50 days old and I already had.

~~~
cawel
I know it's old (50 days), but I discovered the "the story of stuff" only
recently, and I felt compelled to write a line or two, as I didn't agree with
the existing comments thread.

